# sound not working on computer



## osufan8 (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey guys,

I have been revamping my pc. I have pretty much everything set, but I can't get the sound to work. I tried updating all the drivers, and have checked that all cables are plugged in, and the device manager says all audio devices are up do date, enabled, and working properly. I tried cranking up all the volume levels possible, but still no sound at all.

I'm running a Compaq with Windows XP SP2 and 512 MB ram. I have a Realtek soundcard. Not sure what other information could be helpful. If anyone can give me any suggestions, I'd appreciate it a bunch. 

Thanks again, Stu


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

Have you checked your speaker configuration???

Control Panel/Multi Channel Manager/Speaker configuration 
- Check number of speakers


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

reinstall the drivers from Compaq/HP site. It's possible Windows decided to use it's own drivers.


----------



## osufan8 (Sep 29, 2005)

Well, I tried doing multiple things with the drivers; uninstalling and rebooting, searching for drivers on HP/Compaq site, updating through Device Manager. Everything should be good with them. I tried setting the speaker configuration to several different setups, none of which worked. I tried unplugging connections and rebooting several different ways. I don't get any error messages wen trying to play audio, I just don't get any sound. If anyone else has any other ideas, or has had any experience with similar problems, I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

use a different output device (headphones ) and see if you get sound.


----------



## osufan8 (Sep 29, 2005)

Well, I tried plugging headphones into the jack, and it still did not work. Any advice from this point on???


----------



## Piggycop (May 28, 2006)

Make sure your on-board audio is turned off and the card is set to default. And then make sure you are plugged in to your card not the on-board. Best I can think of.


----------



## lemenes (Jul 21, 2007)

This is interesting - my computer, also a Compaq Windows XP SP2 with Realtek soundcard had the sound which stopped working one week ago with all of the same sympthoms. I tried about the same things with no result. However, to my surprise, I discovered one website www.condepenalba.com for which the sound is working perfectly. Everything else - DVDs, other websites, games, Windows beeps, etc do not produce any sounds!! I am at a total loss on what to try next!


----------



## jlowen (Jul 28, 2007)

I had trouble getting audio out of one of my jacks in the back. I found the right speaker configuration via the Sound Manager that allowed me to configure the jacks so that I could have two of them (blue and green) operate as line out. My problem is that after every computer restart, I have to go into Sound Manager to get audio out. As soon as I click the speaker configuration button, I get audio. 

The only thing that I can think of is that the settings are not being picked up by the drivers and Sound Manager immediately sets the configuration to the last known settings. I don't have to reconfigure so it remembered the settings.

Any ideas out there?
John


----------



## osufan8 (Sep 29, 2005)

im just bumping this toward the top. if anyone can help me with this problem, i'd appreciate it. i do not have seperate audio cables. they are ran in the same cable as my monitor wires are ran and the speakers are built into the monitor.


----------



## valia (Jul 31, 2007)

I am a girl and I registered here because I have the EXACT same problem with my Compaq Windows XP that I bought sometime in January or February. I have speakers that are built into the monitor. There is no sound whatsoever! Please let me know of any other developments, and I will keep troubleshooting.


----------



## dts73 (May 28, 2007)

osufan8 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been revamping my pc. I have pretty much everything set, but I can't get the sound to work. I tried updating all the drivers, and have checked that all cables are plugged in, and the device manager says all audio devices are up do date, enabled, and working properly. I tried cranking up all the volume levels possible, but still no sound at all.
> 
> ...


Okay lets get on topic here. Any new members please read the rules and do as much searching of topics that relate to your own issues before posting on other members problems. It will speed up any problems you have personally and speed up the posters thread you hi-jacked.

Right Stu can you give me the model number/serial number of your laptop and the Country of origin. I'm asking for the last request purely because they may have the same model numbers, but in regard to certain rules and regulations they may vary quite a lot Country by Country


----------



## mizspooky (Mar 26, 2008)

hey just wondered if any of you fixed the problem with your computer audio..i'm havin the same problem with my laptop, sound worked fine last night, now it just doesn't come on at all but all the controlls say it's working, i wonder if it's due to something i downloaded?? i'm on a ibm thinkpad with windows xp any help would be nice


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Try reinstalling.
Just delete everything under sound in device manager and reboot.


----------

